# whiteside bits



## crazycol (Feb 13, 2007)

hi all, who sells the cheapest whiteside bits that ship to the uk please, many thanks col.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

crazycol said:


> hi all, who sells the cheapest whiteside bits that ship to the uk please, many thanks col.



That's a good question...

http://www.whitesiderouterbits.com/aboutus.html
(closed on Sat / Sun... might try it during week)

BTW....

*W e l c o m e . . A b o a r d !!​*
Edit: I think it was Finewoodworking that recently rated Whiteside very high in a test of profile bits.
/Edit


----------



## crazycol (Feb 13, 2007)

thanks for the welcome joe


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Crazycol

If you know the secret handshake, Hartvilletool.com is having a 20% off sale for fathers day sale. PM me if you have an interest and I'll instruct you further how to get the discount.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I highly recommend Hartville Tool as well. I do like the Whiteside bits that I have. I use their spiral bits in particular.

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi col

I buy all my Whiteside bits from
http://woodworkersworld.net/

If you ask him he will give you a 10% off any price if you buy from him on line..
He's real nice guy and I'm sure he will ship to you...

Bj 





crazycol said:


> hi all, who sells the cheapest whiteside bits that ship to the uk please, many thanks col.


----------



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

A whiteside RU2100 which I bought is $24.16(2900 Yen) + shipping cost. 
Do you think whether it is high price or not?

*Practice(exercise) of language, also.
Price($15.60) of Woodworkersworld.net's online store is low, I see. But when I want to buy a bit from it, I can not order immediately because it will take for more than a week.
I want to have soon when I want to use.
But it will be good for me to order a few bits. The case when I want to do that, please help me to choose them.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Yeah, that's is a little on the high side Benny. I pay about 16.-18.00 for that bit. Just need when you need help with the bits Benny, were glad to help you out!

Corey


----------

